# Ayuda con avería en walkie talkie.



## eumelvi (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, me gustaría que me orientasen para localizar una avería. Son una pareja de walkies marca "Telecom y Novatecno"(Mod. 808). El problema es que uno de ellos no emite sonido pero si señal, y recibe bien de la pareja. El problema no es del micro, lo he comprobado cambiándolo por otro y también conectando uno externo a la salida que lleva para tal fin (SP. MIC). He tomado medidas con el polímetro del que funciona y las he comparado con el que no funciona (condensadores, transistores, IC, etc) pero aparentemente son iguales. Dados mis pocos conocimientos con estos circuitos necesito una orientación de por donde debo mirar. 
Gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 10, 2013)

¿Tienes esquema o algo que pueda ayudar? ... ¿No tendrás activado un "mute" sin darte cuenta?

Saludos.


----------



## eumelvi (Mar 10, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Tienes esquema o algo que pueda ayudar? ... ¿No tendrás activado un "mute" sin darte cuenta?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tiago, lamentablemente no tengo esquema, lo he intentado encontrar pero se ve que no lo hay por ningún lado.
El mute no esta activado, fue de las primeras cosas que comprobé. El caso es que si le das golpecitos se oyen en el que esta bien, pero la voz no hay manera de que se escuche, ni soplidos ni nada que no sean golpecitos.
Si sirve de ayuda puedo poner fotos del circuito.
Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Mar 10, 2013)

eumelvi dijo:


> Hola tiago, lamentablemente no tengo esquema, lo he intentado encontrar pero se ve que no lo hay por ningún lado.
> El mute no esta activado, fue de las primeras cosas que comprobé. El caso es que si le das golpecitos se oyen en el que esta bien, pero la voz no hay manera de que se escuche, ni soplidos ni nada que no sean golpecitos.
> Si sirve de ayuda puedo poner fotos del circuito.
> Gracias.



Bueno, los golpecitos hacen vibrar algún inductor, que los introduce en el circuito y por eso te suenan.. Pon fotos del micro y componentes periféricos ya que es lo único con lo que puedes contar, y a ver si se vé algo.

Saludos.


----------



## eumelvi (Mar 11, 2013)

Aquí te subo una imagen, no se si conseguirás ver algo, no puedo subirla con más calidad. Saludos.

Edito para subir otra


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2013)

Vale, sería bueno contar con un signal tracer para inyectar señal y ver donde se corta.
Una de las patillas del micro va a masa y la otra a un condensador que separa la señal de audio de la componente continua ... Como me imagino que no tienes inyector de señal, prueba tocando con una aguja de costura en ese condensadorcito y en los componentes aledaños. Tienes que hacerlo a la vez que transmites con dicho aparato y monitoreas el audio con el otro Walkie, a ver si en algún momento percibes el "Brrrrrrr" que se escucha cuando tocas alguna entrada de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## eumelvi (Mar 12, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Vale, sería bueno contar con un signal tracer para inyectar señal y ver donde se corta.
> Una de las patillas del micro va a masa y la otra a un condensador que separa la señal de audio de la componente continua ... Como me imagino que no tienes inyector de señal, prueba tocando con una aguja de costura en ese condensadorcito y en los componentes aledaños. Tienes que hacerlo a la vez que transmites con dicho aparato y monitoreas el audio con el otro Walkie, a ver si en algún momento percibes el "Brrrrrrr" que se escucha cuando tocas alguna entrada de audio.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tiago. Efectivamente no tenía inyector de señal, y digo que no tenía porque ya me he fabricado uno de 1khz, con dos transistores dos condensadores y cuatro resistencias, un astable vamos. He ido inyectando la señal por todos los componentes hasta que he llegado a uno que no pitaba, todos los demás si pitan. El componente en concreto es el de encapsulado metálico que esta a la derecha del todo (ref. G21 250) uno que tiene un puntito rojo, encima de un variable verde.
No se que tipo de componente es, pero es el único que no pita.
Quedo a tu disposición para recibir instrucciones.
Saludos.

Disculpa por la poca calidad de las imágenes.
Te envió otra.



Se me olvidó decir que al dueño se le estropeó por un golpe, se le cayó y no volvió a funcionar. A lo mejor sirve de ayuda el dato. 
Saludos.



Este es el inyector, jejeje. Gracias a tí lo tengo.


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2013)

Eso es un cristal. Olvídalo. Lo de al lado mas bien parece un condensador de ajuste, mejor no lo muevas.

Tienes que usar el inyector de una forma coherente y comenzar a tocar con él en la misma pata de salida de audio del micro, seguir las pistas que deriven de ella y colocar el inyector en ambos lados de los componentes que te vayas encontrando hasta que alguno sólo pite por un lado (A éste le pasas la lupa). Fijate que es un circuito a dos caras y el audio puede ir tanto por la superior como por la inferior.

Si ha sido por golpe, busca pequeñas fracturas en componentes y PCB, usa una lupa y buena luz. probablemete también puede ser una soldadura que ha saltado, revisa las soldaduras de los componentes aledaños al micro con la lupa, sobre todo los que no estén pegados a la placa, y que por la inercia del golpe exista la posibilidad de que se haya fracturado la soldadura a la altura de su unión con la pista.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2013)

Buenas tades eumelvi

Ese componente es un Cristal de Cuarzo, es razonable que no "pite"
Tienes que buscar siguiendo la señal de Micrófono y seguir hacia adelante

El "Aparato" que te has fafricado da mucha señal para ese propósito, sería conveniente que la atenuaras por medio de un Potenciómetro.

Intenta localizar el Oscildor Local de TX y componentes asociados, estarán dentro de esos blindajes que se ven en las fotos.

Si no tienes esquemas y además desconoces los principios básicos del funcionamiento de este tipo de equipos, te resultará muy complicado su reparación.

Suerte en tu desafio.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola de nuevo.
@miguelus tiene razón. Los inyectores de señal de 1 Khz generan muchos armónicos, ésto es una ventaja y un inconveniente. Debes distinguir el "camino" que tienes que seguir con el tracer.
Creo que es cuestión de un poco de paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## eumelvi (Mar 12, 2013)

Ya está arreglado!! . Gracias por tu inestimable ayuda tiago, y por las pistas que me has dado. Resultó ser una minúscula resistencia SMD que no estaba bien soldada. Me ha costado horrores verla, me duelen los ojos de mirar tras la lupa. A simple vista parecía estar bien, la jodía. La he dado un punto de estaño y tachán!! , ha funcionado.
Gracias a tí también miguelus por participar. Menos mal que no tengo que desoldar la chapa del blindaje, miedo me daba. 
Además de la satisfacción de arreglar el aparato ahora tengo un inyector de señales, todo son ganancias.
Otra vez gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2013)

eumelvi dijo:


> Ya está arreglado!! . Gracias por tu inestimable ayuda tiago, y por las pistas que me has dado. Resultó ser una minúscula resistencia SMD que no estaba bien soldada ...
> Saludos.



Es lo que tienen los golpes. Me alegro de que lo hayas reparado.

Saludos.


----------

